# Large Shed



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The landowner of the farm that I leased to archery hunt on sent me this pic today that he found while planting corn.....this is on a 8000R series tractor....it definitely is a B&C shed. Makes me very happy....get to spend some quality time with my son who lives in Atlanta this fall.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Nice looking shed.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Yea, I was anticipating a shed. A metal one.

Nice drop. Would play hell on one of those radials.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hopefully the other one does not end up in a tractor tire.


----------

